# Backwheelhops lernen



## TrialVirusOpfer (16. April 2006)

sry aber ich kann üben wie  ich will und das sind jetzt schon fast 2jahre aber ich bekomme keine vernünftgen backwheelhops hin.......ich weiß das ihr hier alle schon weiter seid aber ich will nicht hinterher hängen also:ich fahre nunmehr 3 jahre mit meinem 26" trial un kann auch schon"ETWAS", ich kann eine 180 grad drehung ums VR(lacht nich weils sich so einfach anhört ) n wheelie mit cross-up über 10-12m un nen VH-hop.doch an den backwheelhops häng ich fest.......ich schäm mich fast schon weil ichn 1a trial bike hab un 2 jahre fahre aber die nich kann ich erzähl ma wie weit ich komme:ich machn klein endo und mit dem schwung komm ich über meine hinterrad-nabe,dann stelle ich die pedalen(BMX-pedalen)in die waage un fange an zu hopsen.aber spätestens nach dem 2 hop kippe ich nach hinten bzw, steige nach hinten ab was wenig stylish aussieht wenn ich dann weniger schwung nehme passiert das gegnteil und ich kippe nach vorne.......n kumpel meint die beiden kurzen hops sehn schon richtig aus  aber ich kannn die balance nich richtig halten  hat jemand tipps? ich weiß das wurdet ihr schon oft gefragt aer ich bin halt besonders...........schlecht.am besten wär natürlich wenn sich jemand fände der in meiner umgebung wohnt(köln südtstadt) zum lernen.ich bin zwar erst 13 aber fahre schließlich schon 2 jahre und hab schon so ziemlich alles durch: bmx,dmr,usw. ich fahre nebenbei noch dual slalom und habe daher schon n feeling fürs bike


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. April 2006)

erste frage. Wie alt bist du? Wenn man älter ist lernt man langsamer
aber VERDAMMT 2 Jahre?. Sowas sollte nach spätestens 3 Monaten sitzen.
Kann dir da nicht helfen, ist halt ein basic, da gibst keine großartigen tricks.
Wenn du nach hinten zu kippen drohst hüpf so das du nach hinten springst und dich abfängst. Wenns nicht anders geht hüpf die ganze Zeit nach Hinten um nicht zu kippen. Irgendwann sollte man dann nicht immer nach Hinten hüpfen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. April 2006)

> erste frage. Wie alt bist du? Wenn man älter ist lernt man langsamer





> ich bin zwar erst 13


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. April 2006)

versuch dem gleichgewicht immer hinterher zu hüpfen und zwing dich dabei nich einfach so vom bike abzusteigen sondern draufzubleiben. dabei aber nich zu hektisch werden, weils sonst wirds sowieso nix mit der balance ;-)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. April 2006)

lol
du hast mit 13 schon so ziemlich alles durch? wtf


----------



## ChrisKing (17. April 2006)

sorry... aber der thread is irgendwie lustig


----------



## Scr4t (17. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> du hast mit 13 schon so ziemlich alles durch? wtf



tja die frauen bergen keine geheimnisse mehr für ihn....


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. April 2006)

lass mal das mit dem endo. such dir eine niedrige Mauer oder eine Parkbank und stell das Vorderrad drauf. Dann hüpf nach links und rechts. Das gibt dir Feeling fürs Gleichgewicht. Wenn du das kannst, probier nach hinten vom Hindernis weg zu hüpfen. Üb das ein wenig und plötzlich kannst du Backwheelhops. Es könnte dir auch helfen, wenn du dir dafür immer hörere Mauern aussuchst und dadurch immer steiler stehst.


----------



## Don Raul (17. April 2006)

Wie lange übst du täglich?Wenn du etwas unbedingt können willst dann musst du viel und vorallem konsequent üben,und nicht nur ein oder zwei backwheelhops die Woche probieren.Ich meine 2 Jahre sind wirklich VERDAMMT viel!Ich üb den Backwheelhop erst seit 2,3 Wochen mit meinem Dirtbike und krieg den schon ganz gut hin,sogar Pedal Kicks sind schon drin.

Üb fleißg weiter und verlier nicht die Motivation!
Aber lass das mit dem Endo weg,das ist viel zu umständlich und du brauchst dafür auch immer nen Anlauf.Ich habs von Anfang an so geübt das ich im Stand kurz reintrete und mich gleichzeitig nach hinten lehne,geht viel schneller


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

ich fahre jeden tag so um die 3-4 stunden.gestern nacht bin ich echt weil ich keine ruhe hadde um 23 uhr aufgestanden um draußen im park zu lernen.lol


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

danke für den trick mit der bank oder mauer ich kenn den schon mit ner tischtennisplatte und das funzt jut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (17. April 2006)

Hallo City-Trialer,

wenn du in Kölle wohnst, dann hast du doch bestimmt die möglichkeit mit dem einen oder anderen Kölner-Trialer hier aus dem Forum mal zu fahren. Wenn man es real gezeigt bekommt, dann ist es viel leichter, als wenn man es über den PC erklärt bekommt.

MFG


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

das find ich auch,nur bis jetzt war es immer so das niemand meine begeisterung fürs biken und fürs trialen teilte....ich hab einmal versucht  bei mir auf der domplatte(is nicht weit weg) jemanden anzusprechen der mitn trial backwheelhops auf ner bank post......*neidisch-sein*aba niemand nahm mich ernst.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

immer wenn ich grade wieder an meinen backwheelhops arbeite und sehe wie jemand nebn mir aufm HR von stein zu stein spring komm ich mir lächerlich vor......


----------



## isah (17. April 2006)

die sind bestimmt keine 13.. selbst wenn du 3 jahre brauchst um BWH's zu lernen, dann bist du grade mal 14, und wie man an manchen leuten hier sieht kann man noch bis 30 lernen, also was solls...


----------



## Schevron (17. April 2006)

was mich viel weiter gebracht hat, als ich die damals gelernt hab war der moment wo ich es mit der koordination endlich geschaft hab nach vorne zu springen. dh auf dem HR stehen und bißl in die pedalen zu treten.
anfangs ruhig das VR n stück absenken und dann bremse auf und bißl treten. wenn man das raus hat gehts schon gleich viel besser. man is happy das was klappt und dann ist es auch nicht mehr weit bis zu den stabilen hops.
was auch wichtig ist und viele falsch machen: NICHT mit gestrecken armen und beinen drauf stehen. immer schön beugen auch wenns ansträngend ist. und immer schön locker bleiben. wenn du ihn ein bißchen drauf hast. lach mal bewußt oder streck die zunge raus (aber net draufbeißen  ) das hilft das man sich aufm rad net verkrampft.
und was ich am anfang auch noch oft gemacht hab: athmen nicht vergessen. klingt doof, is aber oft so wenn man sich verkrampft das man dann die luft anhält.

also dann, viel glück und immer schön üben


----------



## trialsrider (17. April 2006)

hmm.....also was es bei mir zum Entscheidenden Punkt gebracht hat war::::

Ich habe mit 2 Fingern die Hinterrad Bremse betätigt ich depp!
Sobald ein Kumpel von mir gesagt hat das ichs nur mit einem Finger
probieren soll....schwups konnte ich nach vorne Hüpfen und alles
ging wunderbar! da hab ich auch noch nachts um 23 Uhr bei uns im
Garten geübt! 


Ja und wenn das nicht hilft.....kA!  


....hmm.... SELBSTMORD!!! DAS wäre natürlich eine Lösung!  

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (17. April 2006)

arsch runter arme lang machen. wenn du nach hinten kippst heißt das, dass u zuviel gewicht hinten hast. also arme länger machen, vorderrad zeiht dich stückchen nach vorne. 
aber bitte.. 2 jahre... dann steht dein bike entweder seit 2 jahren rum ohne dass du es gefahren bist, du hast dir ausversehen ein trailbike-gekauft und versucht nun mit einer trail übersezuung zu trialen, was ansich recht schwer ist, oder du bist der erste mensch der den trial sport einfach sein lassen sollte


----------



## der Digge (17. April 2006)

besser direkt ma richtig versuchen mit pedalkicks und so, das ganze endo to eisdielenposer hinterradgehüpfe bringt nix und lässt sich auch nich wirklich gut kontrolieren, guckste hier, klickste weiter, versuchste das direkt vernünftig, dann findet sich sicher auch einer der dich für voll nimmt und dir das zeigt und dir sagt was du falsch machst.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

DANKE trialsrider füa die aufmunterung löl eine frage noch: könnt ihr mir mal erzählen wie eure fußposition beim hoppen aussieht?bei mir is der linke fuß viel tiefer als der rechte........will nur ma wissen wies die profies machen!ach ja und könnt ihr mal schreiben in welchen schritten IHR's gerlernt habt?und vor allem in welchem zeitraum! PLS


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

ich fahre erst seit 1 woche wieder die 2jahre stands bei mir im keller und ich fuh dual slalom


----------



## Schevron (17. April 2006)

schau dir doch einfach mal n paar videos an. da kann man viel lernen. das beantwortet viele fragen und is besser als es zu lesen


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. April 2006)

ich klemme immer noch bei meinen backwheelhops und wollte ma wissen ob jemand in der kölner südtstadt trial fährt und einen geduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuldigen lehrer abgibt  über den pc kann ich zwar viel über die BWH's lesen doch in natura klapps dann doch nicht weill man sich ja nicht selbst sieht und nicht weiß was man falsch macht....ich kann eigentlich noch keinen richtigen trick im trialen aber die BWH's liegn mir schon am herzen und wenn ich sie kann,is ja bekanntlich die basis aller andren tricks in dem bereich.ich suche also jemanden der mir in aller ruhe diesen basistrick erkärt und beibringt.....auch wenn jemand einen in köln sitzenden verein kennt soll er sich bidde melden!wie gesagt bin ich kein profi aber n paar basistricks kann ich auch(nur nicht die verdammten BWH's )


----------



## jem23 (18. April 2006)

weiter nach vorn verlagern, reintreten, nebenbei bremse aufmachen und beim aufkommen wieder dicht, wenn du 2-3 hops kanzz hastes prinzip doch gerafft?!? weniger drüber nachdenken hilft oft.. kp gutes gelingen->jem


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. April 2006)

thx ich habe heute schon aus zufall 5 hops nach hinten geschafft*stolz-sein*


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. April 2006)

hab heute eher aus zufall 5 BWH's gemacht aber bach hinten....is doch auch schon was oder?*stolz-sein*


----------



## Pellenheimer (18. April 2006)

City-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> thx ich habe heute schon aus zufall 5 hops nach hinten geschafft*stolz-sein*



gut so immer am ball bleiben,junior, das wichtigste ist das du kontinuierlich weiterübst 
es dauert halt seine zeit ...wenn du erstmal nach hi.hüpfst,auch ok versuch sicherer zu werden u.wenn du es oft genug probiert hast merkst du schon das es besser wird dann mal bremse auf und einen leichten impuls mit dem fuss geben......  rock on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. April 2006)

aufgebn gibs eh nicht    ich übe jetzt schon 4 tage mindestens 4 std.am tag(hab ja ferien) und 3 hopser nach hinten sind jetzt sicherer standard.wenn ich glück hab schaffe ich auch mal 5 aber für 4 tage doch schon n bissln was.       THX für die aufmunterung Pellenheimer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scr4t (18. April 2006)

ich glaub die meisten haben die ersten par BWH´s nach hinten gemacht, weil das eigentlich die regel ist.

jetzt nur noch versuchen "irgendwie" bisschen nach vorne zu kommen.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. April 2006)

Hallo

nach hinten springst du automatisch wenn du mit den Armen am Lenker ziehst.

Du musst dir aber angewöhnen, dass du mit den Füssen das bike zum Springen bekommst, wie bei einem Bunnyhop.

MFG


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. April 2006)

i'm going to try it......ich bin froh nach hinten zu kommenwenn ich solange ich will nach hinten hoppen kann fange ich an daran zu arbeiten vorann zu hoppeln! ich bin erst 5 tage im geschäftfür die zeit sind doch 5 hops nach hinten schon was oder*stolz-sein*???????ODER


----------



## KermitB4 (18. April 2006)

Hallo

ja wenn du erst seit 5 Tagen wieder trainierst, sind 5 Hops im Vergleich zu 0 Hops (lass mich kurz rechnen) ja es sind genau 5 Hops mehr, das entspricht einer starken Steigerung 

Ne im Ernst: Wenn du sie gestern noch nicht konntest und jetzt schon - sei stolz auf dich aber ruh dich bloss nicht auf deinen Lorbeeren aus. Aber ich denke eh, dass du jetzt total geil darauf bist, zu üben oder?

MFG


----------



## wodka o (19. April 2006)

@City-trialer
Ich habe deine beiden Threads zusammengeführt. Mach bitte nicht zum gleichen Thema einen neuen auf!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. April 2006)

so ich kann jetzt so oft ich will aufm HR hoppsen und verliere nicht mehr das gleichgeweicht war ne menge arbeit  in den 4 wochen jetzt müsst ihr mir nur erlären wie man das nach vorne schafft!!!


----------



## misanthropia (29. April 2006)

warte noch 4 wochen....
der bewegjungsablauf ist zu kompüle um dir das zu erklären. du musst dabei in die pedale treten. Denk mal nach und du lernst das von alleine. ich sehe mich nicht in der lage dir das so zu erlöären dass du es verstehst.

du holst schwung von hinten, senkst dabei die Front ab, dann wirfst du gleichzeitig während du in die pedale trittst und die bremse öffnest deinen oberkörper nach vorne gen Vorbau, dann springst du. Wenn du landest zeihst du die bremse und bringt lgeichzeitig deinen arsch nach hinten um die Bewegung auszugleichen. 

bin in 4 wochen


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (29. April 2006)

Hi Leute wie gehts?
Hab ma ne kenne Frage unzwar:
Was fährt ihr für ne Übersetzung beim Pedal Kick und Side Hop?
Ich fahr zurzeit 22-14, weil mir 22-17 zu leicht war. 
Wie kommt ihr so verdammt weit? ich hab andauernd das Gefühl das ich sehr kurz springe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (29. April 2006)

wie kurz ist denn "kurz"?

Als erste mal mach so viel luftdruck rein das du wenn du dich mit voller kraft von der kante abstößt du fast bis zur felge kommst.. (meist mehr als man normal fahren würde)

beim gap ganz klar, erst aufs hr gehen, dann möglichst nah an die kante ran, und dann ist wichtig das man gleichzeitig den reifen "in" die kante presst, das vr runter lässt UND mit dem hintern zum reifen geht.. dann erst treten und das schwierigste: mit dem körper "vorspringen".. bei der landung natürlich so weit bücken wie möglich... 

das video CLS-ZOO-NEVER-SEEN.mpg hilft ungemein, da sieht man einen perfekten gap sehr gut..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute wie gehts?
> Hab ma ne kenne Frage unzwar:
> Was fährt ihr für ne Übersetzung beim Pedal Kick und Side Hop?
> Ich fahr zurzeit 22-14, weil mir 22-17 zu leicht war.
> Wie kommt ihr so verdammt weit? ich hab andauernd das Gefühl das ich sehr kurz springe.



Für 26" viel  zu hart. Die allermeisten trialer fahren ab 22-17 aufwärts. Die meist benüzten Übersetzungen sind 22-18, und 18-15
A


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (30. April 2006)

aber könnte man nicht mit einer schwereren übersetzung auch weiter springen? ich fahre jetzt 18-14 und hab mich schon ganz gut dran gewöhnt. an meinem dirtbike hatte ich früher ne sau schwere übersetzung mit der ich letzt endlich aber ganz gute pedalkicks hinbekommen habe.


----------



## Schevron (30. April 2006)

ich denk bis zu ner gewissen grenze kommt man damit schon weiter. aber man muß ja auch das rad beschleunigen. und wenn die übersetzung zu schwer is, sind einfach die nötigen kräfte zu hoch und man bekommt nicht genug geschwindigkeit hin (explosivität im antritt)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2006)

SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> aber könnte man nicht mit einer schwereren übersetzung auch weiter springen? ich fahre jetzt 18-14 und hab mich schon ganz gut dran gewöhnt. an meinem dirtbike hatte ich früher ne sau schwere übersetzung mit der ich letzt endlich aber ganz gute pedalkicks hinbekommen habe.



18-14 geht warscheinlich noch, hab ich nie probiert aber es bringt dir sicherlich keine Vorteile.
Auf flachem Beton, sicherlich kein problem. Nur versuch das ganze bei ner hohen Wiese, sandigem Bodem, runden stark gewolbten natur Steinen. Oder versuch von nem dünnen Geländer zu gappen wo sich der Reifen beim absprung so stark um das Geländer zusammen drückt das du praktisch hängen bleibst.

Gibst schon nen grund wieso fast die ganze trial Welt solche Übersetzungen fahren.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (1. Mai 2006)

Ok das stimmt. aber fürn Tretbunnyhop wäre eine schwerere übersetzung nötig, weil man sonst ins leere treten würde bei höheren geschwindigkeiten. Und genau das problem hab ich bei ner übersetzung von 22-17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

